
Show HN: Created a Workout tracking web app during xmas vacation - jgmmo
http://www.strengthstats.com
======
eecks
"Some users had some data deleted from the database during some database
changes on 12/30\. We apologize for the inconvenience if you were one of the
group of users affected - it stinks to lose data, we're very sorry and we will
try very hard to make sure no users ever lose data again. Thanks."

What did you do?

~~~
jgmmo
I made the classic mistake of assuming all imperial units; not much need for
decimals in that case - so I had used INT types a lot of places where I was
tracking weight. What a beginner mistake.

Last night, recognizing that no one using the metric system could enter their
weight in float form - I switched it to Floats thinking it wouldn't be an
issue but due to the way GAE NDB datatstore works; it ended up rewriting the
switched values to all None. I had pulled the trigger too soon. It was a
clusterfudge. Ruined my night.

But, that said -- atleast now the entire site is decimal/float friendly, as it
should've been from the start. Fortunately, I'm the main person that had their
data destroyed by the db change.

You live and you learn.

------
acconrad
This is pretty neat - how is this different from something like TheSquatRack
([http://thesquatrack.com/](http://thesquatrack.com/))?

Also how are you calculating your 1RM - Eplay? Bryzcki?

~~~
jgmmo
Thanks!

Haven't heard of TheSquatRack but they look to be in a similar space. I would
say the main differentiating factor is my focus on PR's. I am a lifter; and I
made this app partially to help free-up all my whiteboards that I've been
using to track my PRs across different exercises/rep-counts.

I actually show both. For all the calculators I am trying to show multiple
formulas where possible.

------
dplgk
Cool. Is it possible to load historical stats?

~~~
jgmmo
Not at the moment. Good question.

It'd be easy to whip up a migration script; I just would need to be familiar
with the structure of the incoming data.

What format would be easiest for you to have your historical stats in? CSV?

~~~
dplgk
CSV seems most reasonable. On another note, the UX is not supportive of
entering stats while working out or form a mobile phone. Do you use it that
way? I've even found most apps are not too slick for entering while working
out and I've resorted to google spreadsheet on my phone, which actually works
pretty well. I just don't get any charts or graphs out of it.

~~~
jgmmo
I hear you; the site is best on desktop atm with the way the 'workout view' is
orientated but I hear you about wanting to do it on the phone. I'll think
about how to deal with that.

